# Does typical baking temperature(325) degrade thc?



## thegreensurfer (Jan 12, 2016)

Cookies and brownies typically call for temps of 300+. Everything I've read about thc degradation says this temperature is way too high unless I want a sedative....
How do you guys make cookies and brownies and not degrade the cannabinoids?

I will be cooking with coconut oil/bubble hash infusion double boiled for 90 mins.


----------



## skepler (Jan 12, 2016)

thegreensurfer said:


> Cookies and brownies typically call for temps of 300+. Everything I've read about thc degradation says this temperature is way too high unless I want a sedative....
> How do you guys make cookies and brownies and not degrade the cannabinoids?
> 
> I will be cooking with coconut oil/bubble hash infusion double boiled for 90 mins.


The baking material does not reach the boiling point of water, otherwise there would be no water left in the baked product. I tested this myself with a temperature probe in a batch of brownies baking at 350° for 25 minutes. I am at 6600 feet elevation, water boils at 201° F here. I decarb my infused coconut oil at 245° for 25 minutes before cooking, I can watch it out-gas and know when it is done. Also, I simmer my weed/oil mixture for 8-12 hours. Then it gets decarbed, and baked, and it is not sedative. I like a couple of oz's per lb of oil for regular cooking, about 50% of the oil in a recipe, and have gone as high as 11 oz's per lb for caps. Those caps aren't quite as strong as the 25/gram I make from QWISO.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 12, 2016)

I go thru (well my patients) between 3-4 dozen baked goods every month. just baking raw (un-decarbd) mj product will not get you the results you want. the mj or the like needs to be decarb first. check out skunkfarm.com. they recommend and I use their tek, for decarbing mj/hash/keif/bho/ect heat over to 293* and bake in covered dish for 9 mins. or 225* for 20 mins so have been using this tek as well.


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Jan 27, 2016)

300 is way high to cook with in my opinion of course. Cook at 180 takes forever, go 200 and not as bad but experiment with the length of time... i like sedatives...so imma like it diff than some others...


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

I bake all my cookies at 375f for 13 mins and they aren't degraded at all.


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Jan 27, 2016)

What do your cookies test out at fumble?


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

150 mg per cookie...is that what you meant?


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Jan 27, 2016)

No. Heres a example of testing paperwork? To know if you are truly gettin what your thc/cbd levels should be. U can test batch against batch to further tweak your temps and lengths of time.


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

Well then i have to answer no. I have had my butter tested before but not individual products. If i had the budget though, i would


----------

